# Mercedes-AMG E 63 S 4MATIC+ – “Drifting Days Are Here Again”



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Really good looking and sounding car. If only they made a manual gear box model.

Mercedes-AMG unveiled its most powerful E-Class models of all time. The E 63 4MATIC+ and its more sportier variant, the E 63 S 4MATIC+. Watch Highsnobiety put the most powerful Mercedes-AMG E-Class through its paces in Portugal.

https://youtu.be/ybvjqSVCFNU


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

That engine sounds sick. Really nice sounding engine 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

